# Happy St Patrick's Day



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Made a corned beef yesterday afternoon and then Rubens for lunch today.

Minisnick liked the corned beef but not the sauerkraut.

froze the rest of the meat for later when I have a taste for rubens again and don't want a whole slab of corned beef


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2014)

having a corned beef sammich for lunch.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 17, 2014)

corned beef and cabbage yesterday at the in-laws, and left-overs of it again this evening. Mrs. NJ made key lime cupcakes (green) with watermelon icing (green again). Had to be the worst tasting combo, but the kids loved it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2014)

BiLo had corned beef in the deli at 5.99...a little more expensive than Buddig, but sliced fresh may be worth it.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

not wearing green...

went out to Old Chicago's Satruday night, they were pushing the guinness, then you realize its only 4% and all the craft beers are 9% hmmmmmm


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 17, 2014)

Had corned beef and cabbage yesterday. Plenty of leftovers but I'm ok with that bc it was tasty.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Corned beef is in the crock pot for dinner.

Enjoyed a Naughty Leprechaun last night, will likely have another tonight.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 17, 2014)

no celebrations or special food here, I had planned on eating at the dining room at work today but since I'm not there, I am opting for some fried pickles... they count since they are green.... and some boiled potatoes too probably


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 17, 2014)

Mmmmm...fried pickles.


----------



## ventilator (Mar 17, 2014)

I made a shepherds pie for dinner, not really traditional though b/c I used turkey instead of lamb but still good. Maybe I'll have some whiskey tonight to.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 17, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/chicago-river-goes-green-st-100702185.html

a time-lapsed video of the Chicago River going green


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

reheated rubens aren't as good as fresh but still yummy


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/video/chicago-river-goes-green-st-100702185.html
> 
> a time-lapsed video of the Chicago River going green


looks like a NPDES violation to me


----------



## cement (Mar 17, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> reheated rubens aren't as good as fresh but still yummy


you know that corned beef is not pastrami, right?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

cement said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > reheated rubens aren't as good as fresh but still yummy
> ...


yes. you make rubens with pastrami????


----------



## cement (Mar 17, 2014)

oops, my bad. resume sammich.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 17, 2014)

I will try to find somewhere that serves corned beef for dinner tonight before my softball double-header. Mrs Dex won't allow me to cook it. She hates cabbage too. Probably a good thing I won't be home until late tonight...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I will try to find somewhere that serves corned beef for dinner tonight before my softball double-header. Mrs Dex won't allow me to cook it. She hates cabbage too. Probably a good thing I won't be home until late tonight...


mr snick hates both corned beef and cabbage as well....but that doesn't stop me from making it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 17, 2014)

I know I would be the only one eating it, so instead of making a mess of things in the kitchen (and ending up like NJ on the couch) I'll just grab some at a deli after work.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

^that's what I usually do, but I wanted minisnick to try it this year. And he liked it so mr snick is going to SOL next st pats day


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 17, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> ^that's what I usually do, but I wanted minisnick to try it this year. And he liked it so mr snick is going to SOL next st pats day


Looks like you'll be sleeping on the couch next year?


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 17, 2014)

^ Sorry, couch sleeping is a female-assigned, male-resigned situation only.

Corned beef and cabbage is in the slow cooker now. Fortunately everyone in our family loves it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Corned beef and cabbage rocks!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 17, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> ^ Sorry, couch sleeping is a female-assigned, male-resigned situation only.




hmmm, perhaps this is what I'm doing wrong, I usually get ticked and leave the room to sleep on the couch


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Actually I do that too. Mr. YMZ could feel like punching the bejeezus out of me but he still won't leave the bed.

Anyway, erin go bragh! Where's my Guiness?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 17, 2014)

^ I could go for a black and tan.



snickerd3 said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


I'll do this as a quick meal during the week. It's actually not too bad. Some small slices of marble rye, turkey pastrami, baby swiss, a little kraut and toss in the toaster oven.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

turkey pastrami is not pastrami....there's your problem


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 17, 2014)

Not a problem... just not a pastrami.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 17, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Corned beef and cabbage is in the slow cooker now. Fortunately everyone in our family loves it.


Same here.

May you be in heaven two hours before the devil knows you're dead.

Slainte!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Not a problem... just not a pastrami.


I'm not a turkey substitute fan. No turkey bacon, no turkey burgers....


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 17, 2014)

Doesn't matter anyway a Ruben isn't Irish... it is German..so back to the right country...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 17, 2014)

^ LOL


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Corned beef in the slow cooker. Will finish the cabbage when I get home tonight. We are more of a Smithwicks family. My wife has been to Ireland and had Guinness at the brewery, and won't drink the "swill" we get imported here.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

depending on which source people want to believe, Omaha or NYC are the listed birthplaces of the ruben.

Kind of like the Horseshoe around here. Lots of people claim invention of the heartattack on a plate


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

i'm just thankful someone invented it. Its ubber yummy and an easy use of leftovers


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 17, 2014)

if we are going to get really technical, Corned Beef and Cabbage isn't anymore Irish than Saint Patrick was.... Jewish and Scottish respectivly...the first being a food of Irish immigrants because of where they ended living when they got here to the United States, the second going to Ireland to spread the word of God.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 17, 2014)

But St. Patrick's efforts were to the benefit of Ireland.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

much like christmas and my mother in laws birthday, i have always thought this is a stupid fucking holiday..


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> much like christmas and my mother in laws birthday, i have always thought this is a stupid fucking holiday..


+1


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 17, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> But St. Patrick's efforts were to the benefit of Ireland.




I don't disagree, but if we want to get technical, we should all go to church and eat some Haggis to celebrate St Patrick


----------



## envirotex (Mar 17, 2014)

didn't realize that Saint Patrick's Day also had grinches.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 17, 2014)

^seriously. someone needs a cancer stick I think.

Nothing to see here.

&lt;------------------ this jack ass misread the above quotes.

:suicide1:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 17, 2014)

If the Christmas grinch was green, would that mean the St Patty's day grinch is red?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

Im not Catholic / Irish / whatever / dont give a / fuck / stupid holiday / marketing gimick / valentines day


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/14/brutally-honest-st-patricks-day-facts_n_4957861.html


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 17, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> My wife has been to Ireland and had Guinness at the brewery, and won't drink the "swill" we get imported here.




Ditto. You cannot see through the Guinness in Ireland, and the aftertaste is barely noticeable. They actually export some sort of extract or syrup of Guinness to the States and "reconstitute" it with carbonated water. It is translucent red if you hold it up to light an the aftertaste lingers for a while after each glass. I really wish they'd export the same stuff they sell in Ireland. It's unbelievable how much better it is.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Im not Catholic / Irish / whatever / dont give a / fuck / stupid holiday / marketing gimick / valentines day




You left out "Excuse to drink till you black out", which is the reason many people celebrate this "holiday".

If you really want to capture the spirit of the day, it's an American holiday during which we celebrate a racist stereotype. Isn't that something we can all get behind?


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Im not Catholic / Irish / whatever / dont give a / fuck / stupid holiday / marketing gimick / valentines day


Please add Cinco de Mayo to that list.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/14/brutally-honest-st-patricks-day-facts_n_4957861.html


Awesome. Though when I got old enough to understand the science I was disappointed about the snakes.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 17, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> You left out "Excuse to drink till you black out", which is the reason many people celebrate this "holiday".


I never need an excuse to do that.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 17, 2014)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > http://news.yahoo.com/video/chicago-river-goes-green-st-100702185.html
> ...


Of course you would say that.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 17, 2014)

This video always cracks me up. LOL

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmpYlKYNZB8


----------

